# Computer problems



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all!

I don't quite know what to do or where to turn on this.

Yesterday my beloved computer passed away    So we decided to buy a new one with the bonus I got in my salary this month (good timing!).  We bought one, got it home, unpacked it, put it together etc etc and it doesn't work.  

First problem was that there wasn't a power lead (how can you sell a computer without a power lead?!) but we found a spare one here, so that was quickly solved!  Has anyone else heard of a company selling a computer without a power lead?  Is that normal?

Anyway, on to the main problem - we turned on the computer and the monitor and the monitor said that there is no signal.  We unplugged the cable, replugged, rebooted etc etc and still the same message. We also plugged the computer into the monitor of the deceased computer and it came up with a similar message.  The computer sounds like it is booting up so I don't think that is the problem.  DH got angry and has packed it all back in boxes to take back to shop, but I wondered if there was any techie here that can think of anything that we have missed, anything that we could have done wrong, anything else we could try before taking it back to the shop.

Thanks!

Sue


----------



## nomadcelt (Nov 21, 2007)

Good morning,

Please do not think I am being patronising here but I am trying to diagnose your issue.

In the back of the tower (the main 'computer' bit) you will have a number of sockets. On many machines there are two that the monitor will actually fit in to - only one is correct.

Do you have more than one socket that it can fit in to?

John


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

nomadcelt said:


> In the back of the tower (the main 'computer' bit) you will have a number of sockets. On many machines there are two that the monitor will actually fit in to - only one is correct


I did laugh at this as this is what I did when I got a new computer last month. After lots of swearing and cussing, dh had a look and I won't repeat what he called me!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi John (glad to see you again!  ) and Chux.  Thanks for your replies.  John, don't worry, I didn't think you were patrionising, but I did think that it might be something really simple that we have overlooked!

DH assembled it and he did try both ports, just for his own satisfaction he has unboxed everything and tried again - both ports, doesn't work!

Had a bit of a play.....

New computer, new monitor - not working
New computer, old monitor - not working
Old computer, new monitor - works!!!!!

I don't know if that means that the problem lies with the computer.

Sue


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

The other thing I was going to say is did you get the computer with an operating system loaded? As they didn't supply a power lead, maybe they didn't supply an OS either??


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Chux!

The operating disc did come with the computer, but when they gave us that, along with the empty graphics card box, and the empty wireless internet connection box I asked if everything was installed and they said it was.

If the OS wasn't installed, wouldn't it still come up with a message? 

Sue


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I think you'd just get a blank screen. Have you tried putting the OS disc in and booting up to see what happens?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I got my laptop without the OS installed (it was much cheaper to do it myself) & I'm sure the screen came up blank or just the blue DOS screen?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Chux and Prof - I can't think what else it could be.  I will try it tomorrow!  Too late now to think straight!!  

Sue


----------



## nomadcelt (Nov 21, 2007)

Your video graphics card has either been incorrectly installed or is broken. There's an easy way to check.

Take off the side panel to the tower (make sure you've disconnected power first). You will see the 'card' that the monitor is plugged in to; make sure it is firmly positioned in its connection rail. You can be quite firm and robust with it, don't worry. Pull it out and then push it straight back in again. See if it works. If not, the graphics card is broken.

CAVEAT: Taking the panel off and fiddling with the card may void a warranty, check first. Either way, your graphics card is at fault here.

Even without an OS (as mentioned above) your computer would still boot up and you would see things on the monitor.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the help John  

Well, we went to the shop (we only bought it Saturday, their problem to sort out!) and they plugged it into a monitor and it worked first time!   The only thing they wondered was if there was something wrong with the cable, so we said we would swap cables around and see what (or if) anything works.  They offered to send out a engineer if it still didn't work.  They also gave us a power lead as it wasn't provided when we bought it.  

Well, we got it home, unboxed, plugged everything in and the [email protected] thing worked!  We are totally confused!  We can't think of any reason why it didn't work before, or why it is working now!  We did try both sockets, multiple times, we unplugged, replugged, wiggled and rebooted.  I just don't understand it!

But it is working - just can't explain it!

Thanks everyone for your help

Sue


----------

